# Win a FREE Strother Archery Bow!



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

sniper

SS

falcon

peregrine

velocity

testarossa


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kks


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

EXILE, PANTHER, 5 SPOT, SMOKE EM, FRAG, THE INFORMANT, GRENADE, P-85, AGP 6, How about you just call it THE NUTS cause im sure it's hands down its a winner!


Gotta pay to play!


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Baby Z

D.O.A

Porsche


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

How about the Strother Salutation?


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

Strannix


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Revenge


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

wolverine

Diablo (sorry Juan)

Taz

fury


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Stoker

KSX-2

Speedster

Eleanor

Shudder

Cobra

SA-x2
*SA DNA*


----------



## dkd1990 (Jun 28, 2007)

Strother Solution


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

By the way, Salutation is a synonym for Tribute


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

double lung

C.P.T (complete pass through)


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bow A's name huh?*

Struther archery....intoducing the assassin or Smokin' Ace or Silence


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

ARTEMIS : Greek goddess of hunting, wilderness & animals ...


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

Pardon my fat fingers ...... Strother


----------



## Apocono (Feb 24, 2003)

revelation, opus, big gun , finisher, seeker, rhino4, Xslayer, thunderbird, primal, BuckBuster


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Strothers Javelin


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

A10 warthog


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Contest*

How bout something from the Greek alphabet 

1) Alpha

2) Omega


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Awakening

Stampede

Undertaker


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Assassin! 

Please ignore the first part of my username it has nothing to do with what bow I shoot now. :zip:


----------



## CamG (Jul 26, 2007)

*Shockwave* :thumbs_up


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Since one is "Infinity" call the other one "Beyond"
1. BEYOND
2. SMOOTH
3. ACE
4. SILENCER
5. SS (Strother Silencer) or (SURE SHOT)


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Willow

Piper

Bristol


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it a target bow or a hunting bow?


How about " The One"
Or Equalizer


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Aspen

benchmark


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Strothers QBD*

Strothers QBD

Quiet But Deadly...


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I cannot believe no one has said AERO yet!:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

A little more info on artemis: Goddess of the hunt, wild things, and the moon. Protector of the dewy young. She became associated with the moon. Apollo is her twin brother. Artemis is a virgin goddess. Her symbols are the bow, dogs, and deer.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Strother Saxon


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

*bow name*

Slinger

Strutter


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bow names*

Destined, Monarch, Hoss,


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Spitfire


----------



## deanrb (Feb 3, 2008)

XX-Lightning


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Thunderbird

Warhawk


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

AGM-114N, HELLFIRE "Fire and forget it"


----------



## aug01build (Oct 22, 2006)

*names*

Revolution

Stealth

Thoroughbred

Prodigy


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

The Blackjack


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Some pics of Artemis


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Evolve.Inspire,Infuse,Embrace.


----------



## P&Y OHIO (Apr 30, 2008)

*Orion*

I got this Greek thing on my mind...my girlfriend's in trouble tonight...lol

"Orion" the hunter from Greek mythology


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Blow through


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

Raptor
after the FA-22 Raptor


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Ks1


----------



## Beaux (Oct 30, 2008)

*strohers*

Stroker, pantera, banshee, comanche, momentum, reaper

26 1/2 right hand 70#!!!!!!


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Vulcan


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Strother Predator......the Alien Killer


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ks b-52, meanstreak , ks ranger, fates warning ,


----------



## aug01build (Oct 22, 2006)

Falcon

Hammerhead


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

*bow names*

Striker, stroker, holy grail, sledgehammer,tempest,aftershock,


----------



## droptyne1 (Sep 15, 2008)

a few more, Aesthetics, Done Deal, Strother Addiction


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

Coruption
Vindacator
Destiny
Eliminator
Analiator
Defiance


----------



## bigtruckerd (Apr 7, 2006)

We do not care what you name it Kate, but my son and I can't wait to give it a test flight!!!!!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

I bet TAT has a name he would like. I was tempted to use but, that just wouldn't be right. Plus ARTEMIS is way cooler.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Ks special forces , dreamweaver


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

ALPHA

OMEGA

Strother Alpha


----------



## butch7446 (Aug 7, 2004)

*win a fee strother archery bow*

the sting or stinger


----------



## SPANIARD (Nov 5, 2006)

" regulator "

" venom " 

" poision "

" warlock "


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

vhunter said:


> I bet TAT has a name he would like. I was tempted to use but, that just wouldn't be right. Plus ARTEMIS is way cooler.


He already put that name up


----------



## dobie07 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Fixation*

Strother *Fixation*

fix·a·tion (fĭk-sā'shən) 
n. 
1. The act or process of fixing or fixating.
2. An obsessive preoccupation.
3. _Psychology:_ A strong attachment to a person or thing,


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Stinger

Assasin

Jet

SST

Blackhawk

Termnator


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

MoBuzzCut said:


> He already put that name up


I guess it pays to read first.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Raptor, ks stingray


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Strother Frenzy 

Strother Craze

Strother Impact

Strother Launch

Strother BBD (big buck down)

Frenzy and Craze may be my favorites in this list because they epitomize the excitement that has been generated by the "launch" of the your new company.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

mo-$$ is on my crap list!!!!!!


F18

F16

F111

Cause Jets are Fast!

Call Bow B, F15

And Bow C can only be the SR71


----------



## duxbux (Nov 22, 2008)

Whiplash!


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Cam -Arrow you could have a 67,68,69 etc, as I own a 67 this would be cool.



Stealth


Stinger or Sting Ray

Shark

Whiplash LOL...

Dakota

Montana....etc.


----------



## RCRBUCK (Jan 8, 2006)

Infinity-XS


----------



## dodgehemi0 (May 1, 2009)

F-22 or Raptor


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

The perfect name for the "Strother" bow, given The Strothers' history and spirit of both independence and innovation, is:

*MAVERICK *

I have never met the Strothers, but the image I have of them is that of "mavericks" in the archery world. Just seems like a fitting name to me for the first bow with their name on the label. And when you get to your bow for the long draws, the *Condor*, long elegant bird, long elegant bow.


----------



## swampr42 (Apr 6, 2008)

Stone Cold
Cascade 
Emanon
Barbarian
Lawless


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Apollo - Greek god of Archery


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

So how long is this contest going to last before you pick ARTEMIS as the winner?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Heres a few....

Anvil
Hammer
Reaper
Incineraror
Black Hole
Nebula
Orion
Galaxy
Comet
Panzer
Flare
Flash
Pitbull
Doberman
Lynx
Falcon
Viper
Mamba
Cobra
BushMaster
Animal
Barracuda


----------



## SPANIARD (Nov 5, 2006)

" excellence "

" Distinction "


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

vhunter said:


> So how long is this contest going to last before you pick ARTEMIS as the winner?


I have at least 5 that are better than Artemis.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Spectrum
Vision
Eclipse
Epitome
Enigma 
Inferno
Nitro
Frontier


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Seeing this is a new beginning (again) but this time for sure, why not something like

Genesis
Alpha
Provenance
Origin

You could always go the way of naming bows after Greek gods, that would be cool, 

Zeus - Leader or god of gods, best all around bow

Hermes - god of flight, Speed Bow 

Athena - goddess of wisdom and war strategy, Female Hunting specific

Ares - God of War, Hunting Specific and seeing it is the god of war weight ranges from 40#-100# to satisfy all areas from rabbit to Cape Buffalo

Then have a kids bow - Apollo and Aphrodite

LOL I could go on for days!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Shuttle 

Rocket

Missle

Dragster


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> I have at least 5 that are better than Artemis.


But none sexier


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Saint

Gator


----------



## Sinister01 (Apr 20, 2009)

zepher
exile
slam
lynx


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

vhunter said:


> But none sexier


Sounds kinda gay if you ask me....lol:mg:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Assassin


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Hiyabusa


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> Sounds kinda gay if you ask me....lol:mg:


If you know Kevin's designs, he always tries to use sexy curves and lines on his bows. I think I read somewhere that his wife is his inspiration. So what better than the goddess of bow hunting for a name of one of there bows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

The Judge


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

vhunter said:


> If you know Kevin's designs, he always tries to use sexy curves and lines on his bows. I think I read somewhere that his wife is his inspiration. So what better than the goddess of bow hunting for a name of one of there bows.



Cool bro. Im pressing the *Mamba*.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Vapor


----------



## SPANIARD (Nov 5, 2006)

" taipan "


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

Pinpoint


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

OK,,,OK...THIS is the Name you need for Bow "A"
sorry to all others who tried!!..lol
Introducing the All New Strother **SS-R** :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Back 40 Tree Rat (May 28, 2006)

The Muscle. Like " When you hit the woods be sure to bring the MUSCLE!"
Or The Hitman. Like " When you need the job done right always use a HITMAN!"


----------



## ViperTec shootr (Jun 9, 2005)

Strother Maximus

*Maximus* is a name formed from the Latin term for "greatest" or "largest."

Kevin always seems to have some of the greatest bows I have shot. To me his bows just scream out large and in charge, plus the name sounds awesome!


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Sigma


----------



## silentdeath1 (Feb 26, 2007)

k.S-1


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Milestone, Generator, Sphere, Universe, Enigma, Sabotage, Rodeo, Shaft, Prevail, Conquer, Motion, Speedy, Lightspeed, Fade, Refraction, Arrived.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

*"Stricknine","Strannix"*


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Vanquish 
Phenominon 
Prodigy 
Deju vu 
Inspiron 
Reflection 
Intention 
Progression 
Apparition 
One 
Redemption 
Reaction
Resurection 
Intrusion 
Impression


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hope about one of these:

Apollo
Discovery
Gemini
Samurai
Attila


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

Challenger


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Ace!


----------



## NUARCHER (Oct 19, 2005)

Fast & Furious

Pitbull

Scorpion

Rocket


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

SuperNova
Nebula
Arrora
Rattlesnake
Copperhead
Comit
Inigma
Orion
Pro-Charger
Recesion
Anticipation


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

Phoenix--because he's been raised from the ashes
Vigor--speed
Villain
Fiend


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Chase.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Curve
Non-Typical
Dragon


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Triumph
Vantage
Synthesis
Symmetry
Sylvan
Phantom


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

B-52
Challenger
Cuda
SS (Strother Stroker)
P-51 (Mustang)


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

lunatic--it'll be "crazy" fast


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Adorn


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Migration, Midst, Notch, Outlaw, Path, Signature, Slide, Rapidity, Modifier, Spice, Stag, Stair, Supercharge, Supercharger, Superfine.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

*KS-Rx*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Better than Artemis....Zeus


----------



## swampr42 (Apr 6, 2008)

Olympic


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Thor


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Hades


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

The Cure

Remedy

The Answer

*Ground Zero*

Sub Zero


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

KS 1
KS 2
KS 3
Majestic


----------



## arrow2heart (Apr 1, 2009)

Strothers Cree, Siox, Apache, Blackfoot, Cherekee, Shawnee- Tribute to all the Native American Nations that fathered archery in north american.


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

The P-51
The Quarantine
The Answer
The Solution
The Rokin Rolla
The Five Oh


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Achieve


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Demeanor
swine
annihilation
Havoc
veracious 
liquidator
eliminator
executioner
exterminator
assassin
doppelganger
Gridlock
Hadlock


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Strothers "Screamin Demon"...:evil: :scared: :heh: J.R.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing is faster on land........


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

Strother striker
Strother heater
3S-- Strother super sport
hammer


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Motor City Machine.
Machine


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

The Strother "X-Finder" or Vanish X1:cheers:


----------



## RCRBUCK (Jan 8, 2006)

Try this


----------



## mudwizer45044 (Oct 27, 2008)

*bow name*

I have 3 you can try. The first one is SCORTON named after the world's oldest continous archery tournament, The Ancient Scorton Arrow Contest, established in 1673.
The other two are Japanese terms for 2 different types of bows that have been used for centuries.
Daikyū - long bow
Hankyū - short bow


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

"Stimulus" 

that's what everything seemingly "Free" seems to be called nowadays


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Diablo


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

S Force in some neat letters like above in post 130


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*bow name*

Strothers Precision


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

*Vanquish*


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bow names*

Mongoose

Puma

Strother Scorpion

Lightning

BooYah


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

athena
mercury
flash point
lighting strike
valkarie ya mispell that one but you know what i mean 
grease lighting 



Bill


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

dead 
DOA
stealth
death
heat
smoke
smoker
Haze
Assassin
speedster
tackdriver
ice cold
fire ice
breed
new breed
champ
slayer
fear
bolt
lighting
thunder

thats enough for now LOL


----------



## ryanboyle (Dec 31, 2008)

*my 2 cents*

mezmorize

HARPIE


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Solaris
Impala
Ibex
gazelle
Prowler
Screamer
Bloodline
Ambush
FlameThrower
Flamethrower ss


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

*Bow "A"*

How about
The Nahanni
or
The Sikanni (sick-a-knee)


----------



## TTripin (Oct 17, 2007)

Strother Pro-Design
Stepaside
Annihilation
Storm


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

StarScream

Optimus


----------



## Killeminheels (Jan 22, 2009)

I still love Aero and SS!  You could even go SS-R it was said before,, or SAR Strother Archery revolution! 

It doesn't matter what you call it.. We just can't wait to shoot it!


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

Ecstasy

Contender


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Something we use in the Emergency world.. D.R.T Dead right there


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

Inspiration, Inspire, Desire


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

CYGNUS X-1


I'll take a 70lb. 28" dl.


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Killeminheels said:


> I still love Aero and SS!  You could even go SS-R it was said before,, or SAR Strother Archery revolution!
> 
> It doesn't matter what you call it.. We just can't wait to shoot it!


Now what is a girl like you doing in a place like this. This is kinda reminding me of a place I used to call my second home


----------



## dobie07 (Sep 5, 2008)

*States?*

*Has anyone ever done states?*

It'd be kinda cool if you did state names,
ex: Strother Colorado, Strother Texas, Strother Alabama, Strother Florida, Strother Alaska etc..

Bigger bows could be named after bigger states, smaller bows= smaller states.
Maybe even camo patterns that would be good for that state. :nervous s
Ex: Strother Arizona could come in Max-1 camo, Strother Indiana could have max-4 pattern. I dunno just brain storming here...


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

Stro


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

GS Express


----------



## Hardcor-nut (Nov 29, 2007)

*bow names*

The Gusto
The Gem
The Icon


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

*-Freak Series Bows* a new one every year, hence Freak Series

*-Nemesis*


----------



## soccerfan (Jan 4, 2009)

Comic book heros are hot right now so how about THE FLASH


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

vhunter said:


> So how long is this contest going to last before you pick ARTEMIS as the winner?


Definitely persistent, lol


Jaben620 said:


> Sounds kinda gay if you ask me....lol:mg:


:rofl:


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

D.O.A
Inferno
LimeLight
Wolverine
Aapocalypse
apostle
the BOSS


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

I really like Alpha and Omega that someone posted. 

What about something simple.

Bow A: Strother X

Bow B: Strother X2

Bow C: Strother X3


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Name: *salutation*
Part of Speech: noun
Definition: greeting, recognition
Synonyms: address, bow, obeisance, *tribute*, welcome 

This thing will demand a salute!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

hartofthethumb said:


> Definitely persistent, lol
> 
> 
> :rofl:


Well you know me.


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

redemption
rescue
recovery 
deliverence


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

Ks 31
ks 34
ks 34s
ks 320
ks 330
ks 340
ks 350
ks 360
ks 370
ks 380


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

B.M.F....Bad Mutha [email protected]#$%*@!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Ascent

Dominance

Inferior

Matriarch

Merciless

Vicious

Vigor

Deisel

Desire

Tach


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

though of a couple more

whiplash
tsunami
caliente
white lighting
lobo
or for hunley WARP SPEED 

Bill


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

How about ...Special Ops ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Hayabusa!!!!


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

Bow A - Red Tail or Raptor - Being a good treestand bow


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

The INFUSION


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

*outlaw*


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 8, 2008)

Gypsy
Voodoo
Cajun
Serpent
Impact


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> Hayabusa!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 593513


Awesome machine, but PLEASE don't name the bows after cars/bikes/jets/snowmobiles/roller skates/rickshaws/whatever else.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

The BOMB


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

hey how about...Hayabusa!!!!:icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol:,, sorry .. i had to do it


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

[rOWhtVuccMI]


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

Raptor


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

The PULSE


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Integrity 
Integrity Elite


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

*viper*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> [rOWhtVuccMI]


Wha...........??


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

Evolution
Show Stopper
Prophecy
Ethereal
Skyfire
Diversity
Windforce
Phoenix
Faith
Purity
Whisper
Inferno
Midnight
Twilight
Phantom
Maestro
Odyssey
Constantine
Hellblazer
Exorcist
Punisher
Halo
Aura
Devotion
Mercury
Oblivion
Nemesis
Colossus
9th Wonder
Sacred
Rune
Ebony
Hydra
Stormstrike
Origin
Vanguard
Penetrator
Phalanx
Reaper
Mantra
Obsidian
Chronicle
Wanderer
Mistress
Instinct 
Infamous


----------



## kosy1993 (Nov 17, 2005)

Aurora
Crusader
Raptor
Osprey


Good luck everyone.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Law
Annihilator
Fusion
C4
TnT
Dynamite
Sublime
Player
Death
autopsy
PaceMaker
Atom
Quake
Impact
Redline
Supra


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

If you offer an all black color option, how about calling that "Hitman"?


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bow names*

How about:
PRIDE

HONOR

INTEGRITY

3 Great words to live by and certainly great names for a quality bow companies products!


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Go with Chevy engines - 454; 427; 396; 400; 350; 327; 283. Now you have names for 7 bows!  P.S. - 383 would be an option, although it's a hybrid...the STROKER!!!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, I got a good one How about ARTEMIS


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

*The IRONMAN!*


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm sure some may be duplicates.

Aero
Pythons...from that wrestler and his big "guns"
Roids
Vapor
Cheetah
Sloop
Laminar
Flow
Think it
Blink
volo = latin for speed
velox = latin for fast
tributum = latin for tribute
famulatus = latin for allegiance
invidia = latin for envy


No see um...Noceum


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yo' Moma
Eat It
14 Ring
CAM Madness
Stinger
350z
3000gt
Kill Em' All
T.A.B. (tough ***** bow)

M.C. Hammer (cause you can't touch it!!)


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

Dart

Pinnacle

Assassin

Samurai

assault

Eagle 1


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

All black should be *SHADOW*.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a little out of the box, but what about naming the bows based on their IBO speed converted to MPH. 

Say the bow is 340 IBO, it would be the Strother 232.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

ok, iv put in my 2 cents...

Kevin and Kate have ALOT to read throu!...lol


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

primitive
primal

ranger
barbarian
native
violate
ogre
begining
ascendent
arch
vital


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> All black should be *SHADOW*.


Oh, thats good, I can get behind that idea!:darkbeer:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jaben620 said:


> All black should be *SHADOW*.


Now that I like. Or Back n Black. I can find a youtube video for that.


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Aftermath
Afterburner


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

k.s. joker , ace of spades , hamburgerhelper1, judas 1 (the betrayer)


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

sidewinder
executioner
dominator
phantom
Nova


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Archery "Putting our blood sweat and tears into every bow" 

The Strother DNA

Strother Helix

Strother Double Helix


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

I know this **** is silly, but I want a free Strother bow, lol


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

yeah, it would be sweet, !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

*The Hammer!*


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> *the hammer !*


I have a video for that.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9nptjUs9FM


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

iv put all mine in,,, im sure they will pick a GREAT name, there are alot of Good names here to choose from


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

*The Grocery Getter!*


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

*The Smasher
The Crusher
The Bruiser*


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

The Shootis


----------



## swampr42 (Apr 6, 2008)

Strother Outlaw


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

*name*

NEMESIS

To give what is due (Greek)
One that inflicts retribution or vengence . A formidable and usually victorious rival.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

The reaper
the ripper
Rocket
conection


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

The SHOCKER


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

"The Matador" as in fights all the bull!


----------



## lemaster5102 (Jan 10, 2009)

crusher


----------



## Tripod (Feb 9, 2009)

TNT
Granite
Jurassic
Triassic
Valor
Harvest
Clovis


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Dominator
Devestation
Matrix
Processor
The "Cleaner"
The "Solution"
Intemidator
Accelerator
Mercenary

I hope one of these catch your eye Kevin!!!


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

gallowspole1


----------



## lemaster5102 (Jan 10, 2009)

abyss (because it goes deeeeep)


----------



## lemaster5102 (Jan 10, 2009)

juggernaut


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

Solstice
Eclipse


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Guillotine

Obituarium

silencioso pero mortal

Executioner

Dictator


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

I read through everyone of those babies to make sure it was not a duplicate. 

*UPRISING*


----------



## lemaster5102 (Jan 10, 2009)

or how about just plain BAD [email protected]%#ER


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

widow maker
s.t.a.c.k
s.t.a.b.b
fury


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

fusion

fission


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

*Strother Syclone

Strother Speedster

Strother Sandusky

Strother KevKat

Strother Woodsman

Strother SuperSnake

Strother Evolution

Strother Radacam

Strother Diablo

Strother KK2009

Strother Whiplash*


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

*how about...*

...the "Revelation"


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Diamondback- (the snake) It's the strike that Kills
Impact- They'll never know your around till they feel the Impact


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

lemaster5102 said:


> or how about just plain BAD [email protected]%#ER


:set1_rolf2::hello2:


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

*names*



katestrother1 said:


> we would like your help in naming bow a . If we pick your bow name, you will win a 2009 strother archery bow. So feel free to start the name game and good-luck!


k-best

bestest
nivek
etak
rethorts

reward
the best
all odds


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

radtuck said:


> Go with Chevy engines - 454; 427; 396; 400; 350; 327; 283. Now you have names for 7 bows!  P.S. - 383 would be an option, although it's a hybrid...the STROKER!!!




Uh...ukey:


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Executor
Predator
Terminator
Terminator 2 could be T2
Strother Whisper
The Ripper
Stealth
Havoc
Vengeance
Invader
Liberator
dominator
Marauder
Tornado "the perfect storm"
Valkyrie
Tigershark
Shooting Star
Starfighter
Voodoo


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

spb said:


> k-best
> 
> bestest
> nivek
> ...


Payoff
K-best
KNOW
simple k
simple s
kfast
sfast


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

Affliction


----------



## GobbleStalker (Jun 12, 2009)

Saturn
Thor
Zeus
Stalker
Laviathon


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

Couple more...

Acclaim
Ovation
Approval
Hypothesis
Memorial
Eternity
Deathstalker
Salvation


----------



## Vtbowhunter27 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynx


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

*names*



KateStrother1 said:


> We would like your help in naming Bow A . If we pick your bow name, you will win a 2009 Strother Archery bow. So feel free to start the name game and good-luck!


its over
itis
finally
the play
act one


----------



## MVhuntMT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Name*

The Strother...Brother...and the bow for women...the Sister....


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

One more before someone else grabs it.

*SOLUTION*


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's another TAT original.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

S

Simply sexy

Arrow


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

The Strother *Prodigy*
Strother Liger
Strother Chief
Strother Ninja
Strother Quake
Strother Shadow
Strother Knight
Strother Assasin
Strother No Chance
Strother Keen
Strother S500
Strother Flash
Strother Define


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

*Hmmmmm............*

*Strother INSTINCT

The Reaper

Undertaker

Tombstone

Bloodluster

Sniper*


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

*names*



spb said:


> Payoff
> K-best
> KNOW
> simple k
> ...


silent k
its over
arch lite
archlite


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

spb said:


> silent k
> its over
> arch lite
> archlite


bleed out
ooh-no


----------



## RodsNBows (May 26, 2009)

Strothers Destiny
Destination
Dominion


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Strothers Pure Energy........


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

KansasNative said:


> One more before someone else grabs it.
> 
> *SOLUTION*


Sorry I got that one on page 4


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

*names*

ontime
submit
give it up


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Silent Assassin
Pinnacle


----------



## jjonesgt500 (Apr 1, 2009)

*name*

Superior


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

spb said:


> ontime
> submit
> give it up


givitup


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*New name*

Check this out


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

Predator Extreme

Treetop Stalker

Silent Stalker

KILLER (simple and to the point) 

Mayhem


----------



## TEXAS 10PT (Apr 6, 2005)

Strother Apex!!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

I still like the SR71... oh wait that is bow C


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Anix

Arch Angel

Tomahawk

Solution


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

Lawdawg131 said:


> Sorry I got that one on page 4


Sorry, it is a good one.

I knew I could not keep them all straight.


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Adrenaline
Dark Knight
Rage
Boss
Champion
Wolverine
Fearless
Ruler
King
Leader
Dream
Conqueror
Demolisher
Animal
Carnivore
Eagle
T-REX


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, here's one to sorta go along with the sr-71 "go fast" machine type names.

Strother MK-13

MK-13 is a guided missile launcher.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Well since Bowtech is using a "Military Theme" why not for Strother's Archery we use music themes. :guitarist2:

*Strothers Archery presents:*

Freebird (Lynyrd Skynrd)

The Trooper (Iron Maiden)

Wrathchild (Iron Maiden)

The Fugitive (Iron Maiden)

The Aftermath (Iron Maiden)

The Nomad (Iron Maiden)

Black Dog (Led Zeppelin)

D'yer Mak'er (Led Zeppelin)

HeartBreaker (Led Zeppelin)

Eruption (Van Halen)

Little Dreamer (Van Halen)

Deuce (Kiss)

Exciter (Kiss)

Holy Diver (Ronnie James Dio)

Rocket ( Def Leppard)

Hysteria (Def Leppard)

Immortal (Def Leppard)

White Lightning (Def Leppard)

Warchild (Def Leppard)

Firestarter (.38 Special)

Bad Boy (Eric Clapton)

Reptile (Eric Clapton)

Revolution (Eric Clapton)

Just to name a few........


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

M198 or Howitzer


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

... might be taken, but ... 

Striker


----------



## jonathanjt (Sep 3, 2008)

1). Strother SS (super smooth) 
2.) Strother Serpant
3.) Strothitizer
4.) Strothastic
5.) Strothmatic


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

The BONER!!!


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

*anarchy
legend
torch
remedy
tough love
riot
legacy
revelation
abyss
quantum
sasquach
yeti
crypto​*


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Achilles
Spartin
Warhawk
Warlord


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

Evil


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Fastest jet in the world now.


----------



## rutfest (Aug 13, 2006)

How about the F22 for the one of the fastest, stealthiest, powerfull jets in the world!!!!
:darkbeer:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

P&Y
Booner
Mossback
Grizzly
Kodiac
Black Death - Ground Blind bow


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

To Infinity &


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

G-Force


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Pirahna


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Srx-31
l88
l82
sgt-31


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Magma


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

A few more, best first:

Strother Onset

Strother Origin 

Strother F1

Strother Valkyrie

Strother Genesis

Strother Prime


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Strother's :

Synergy
Energy
Tack Driver
Master
Leader
Specialist
Shaman
Scorcher
Faith
Remedy
Treatment
Cure-All
Assistance
Elixer
Medicine
Cure
First Class
Exclusive
Upper-Class
World-Class
Selected
Celebrity
Choice
High-Society
Elect
Nobility
Refined
Precise
Slick
Elegant
Grand


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Intimidator

Binanimal

Infringer

Outlaw

Courtdate

Destiny

MonsterMasher

Neverleftie


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Cathode
Anode


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

Seeing SR-71 sounded like military theme-ish.

Strothers J-TAC

A J-TAC is a Joint Terminal Air Controller. The guys on the ground that call in the air strikes. Play to this day, and played a major role in OIF and OEF. You can find more about them at Romad.com

Strothers Mark-VII 

Mark VII is a laser rangefinder used to get grid coordinates for controlling Air Strikes.

Infinity makes me think back to car names though. Is there a theme?


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

The Strothers Detonater

The Strothers A-train


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Apache
cherokee
grizz
thunder
bring-it
gotcha
nimrod
oh'my
wapati
hyena
jackal
yote'
horn taker
silk
predator
prey
hawg
curve
sage
revelation
up-a-tree
busta
buster
blaster
savage
ultimate
fighter
fight
harvest
carnage
switch
wolf


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*Strother's Archery "Dream Taker"*


----------



## 6.royal (Aug 7, 2008)

Judge
Executioner
Reeper


----------



## vtec21 (Sep 14, 2008)

Creole just b/c it will be a different then other companies


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

If this is the first bow produced call it the


----------



## wvbowhntr (Feb 1, 2003)

*Names*

TransAM
TA
Z28-SLP
Yenko
Thunderbolt
Merc
Mercury
RS
xj-220
xjs
959
911
Shelby
Z
XR7


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Sniper
Striker
Lynx
Osprey
Rocket
SBD "Silent But Deadly"


----------



## mcluvin (Dec 11, 2008)

SUPER BAD!!!... LOL!!!...I am McLuvin!!!!!!!


----------



## S Callahan (Jan 2, 2009)

*My choice*

I saw it at least once so can't get credit for being first with it but my vote goes to the Strother Stealth. Has a good ring to it and makes me thank of striking quietly when hunting.

Steve


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

The Red Eye

The Devastater

El Diablo


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

*retribution*

Heart Breaker

Freedom

Endgame

HUSH

COMRADE

Cyclone

Hellfire

Phantom

Strother's Law


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

*Needing a theme*

How about Greek Gods and creatures:
Apollo - 31 -34 etc........(ATA's)
Adonis
Hercules
Zues
Cronus
Hades
Athena for the ladies

Pegasis
phoenix


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

Banshee
Raptor
Napalm
Hawk
AERO
Triton


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2008)

K8-S worked for a set of cams


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

Strother Super Sonic!!


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Strother's :

Virtuous
Simple
Gallant
Enriching
Uplifting
Advanced
Scholarly
Sophisticated
Suave
Captivating
Heavenly
Precious
Polished
Smooth
Adept
Proficient
Sharp
Skilled
Expert
Gifted
Ingenious
Savvy
Sharp
Wizard
Smart
Hot Shot
Dynamite
Efficient
Experienced
Alert
Keen
Nimble
Versatile
Superior


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*Strother's Archery "Infinity"*


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

If one is called sr-71 why not go with a super sonic airplane or helicopter theme:

U-2 (spy plane)

Predator

A-12

Aurora

Concorde

P-51 Mustang

A10- Thunderbolt

Tomcat

AH-56 Cheyenne

AH-1 Super Cobra

Kaman H-2 Tomahawk

AH-64D Apache

Tiger

I'd sure like to get a new Strothers Bow!!! good luck!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

mcluvin said:


> G-Force


Could go with G-spot, but then some guys probably wouldn't be able to find it. :mg:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*Strother's Archery "Dominator"*


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

*Redeemer
Takedown*
*Pinnacle*
*Advance*
*Innovator*
*Velocity*
*Fever*
*Stealth*
*Stalker*
*Interceptor*


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok how about a big boom

AC-130 (Spectre)


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

I like ....
Strothers "Saturn" 

I am a Sci Fi Fan ... 

a long a2a Target type Bow would be well named "Jupiter" 

A girl or small framed archer Bow would be a "Venus" 

I would call a Speedster "Mercury" cause its Hot!!!!!!

But ya ... Strothers Saturn has a neat ring to it (no pun intended)  

Best bows in the Universe


----------



## 30-378SHTR (Jul 1, 2006)

almighty (the most forgiving bow ever)

forgiveness

HALO (high altitude low Observability. military term)


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*Strother's Archery "Illusion"*

*Strother's Archery "Grand Illusion"*


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

Strother supersweet.


----------



## Wateroksnmud (Feb 3, 2009)

archer58 in pa said:


> How about Greek Gods and creatures:
> Apollo - 31 -34 etc........(ATA's)
> Adonis
> Hercules
> ...


I was thinking the same...being the Strothers are gods and all...are they greek?


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

These may be duplicates, but here goes........

*Redemption*
*Retribution*
*Whirlwind*
*Siren*
*Cyclops*
*Quantum*

And since Kevin spends some time in the gym, how about......

*Preacher* (as in Preacher Curls)
*Nautilus* (old equipmet)
*Iron*
*Steel*
*Pounder*

Best I could do for now........

Mark


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Zeus is the king of gods 'the ruler of mount olmypus and god of the sky and thunder. you cant have a lightning fast bow with out a little bit of Thunder


----------



## gud235 (Feb 7, 2004)

valor

Obama

encore


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

How about "The X-Ray" 
"The Harvestor"
"Pinnacle"


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

Couple more...

Sensation
Experience
Gladiator
Trauma
Terror
Spyder
Nightmare
Piranha
Rude Awakening
Samurai
Real Deal
Wraith
Echo
Matrix
Morpheus
Psyche
Emperor
Roadster
SS
Formula One
Messiah
Magnificant


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2008)

S-500 spin off of the E-500 LOLOL


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*"Motivator" from Strother's Archery* 

*"HellRazor" from Strother's Archery*

*"The Rock" from Strother's Archery*


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

How about "Invasion". I have read the all the posts but my memory isn't what it used to be, incase it was allready suggested.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Strother's :

A-Team
Dream Maker
Choice
Hand Picked
Deluxe
Clever
Apt
Able
Artful
Sly
Wily
Crafty
Practical
Versed
Right Stuff
Vet
Seasoned
Facile
Virtuoso
Superstar
Phenom
Artiste
Authority
Shark
Powerhouse
Star
Swift
Handy
Supreme
Superior
Imagination
Ingenuity
Talent
Wisdom
Prodigy
Power
Flair
Vivacious
Foresight
Poise


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

would anyone mind if I start posting pages out of the dictionary??


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Strother's Vision


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

For personal reasons I gotta throw MKR18 out there as a name. It's not exactly fast, but it hauls(cargo) and its built like a tank.

So,
Strother Mkr18


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

Grey and black bow named "canis". Aka: Canis lupis or grey wolf.


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

HAHO (high-altitude, high-opening) for long-range insertion & penetraion


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*how about*

D.R.T Dead Right There

Busted

Punched


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Call it










For Genesis 27:3


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Name*

Incentive
or
Harbinger


----------



## elite hunter (Feb 8, 2008)

ODYSSEUS King of Ithaca from the The Iliad and Odyssey. The only man who could string his bow!


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Call it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ray, I have to give you credit...That is AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

The Arcangel


----------



## Lawdawg131 (Jul 7, 2003)

Death Dealer
Black Death
Vigilante


----------



## engineer (Jan 24, 2006)

*Names for Bow "A"*

1. Exactor

2. Dreadnought

3. Cyclone 31

4. Enhancer

5. Seismic 31

6. Impact 31

7. Force 31


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

P-51


----------



## browndiamond (Mar 2, 2009)

n.a.c: not a chance.

one love 

tripple threat

one for one

blank

s.s.: simple solutions

o.s.e.: oh so easy

only

shh...

The max

Shaft


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

1: Transformer
2: Storm
3: Bandit
4: Future
5: Ghost


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

*Bow A*

The Ionizer.


----------



## swampking (Nov 25, 2007)

since bow a is a hunting bow how about: Strother FUBAR


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Valkary
DOA
Sabo or Sabot
Chernobyl (small but destructive)
ODIN (mythical god of war)


----------



## Deepfryer (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bow A*

They call the wind................Maria


----------



## orduckhunter (Mar 30, 2007)

Radius

Accuracy


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

N2O Stagger the 2 down like the chemical. 

Nitrous if its your fastest bow

Could use the name Nitrous or the N20


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

realmfg said:


> N2O Stagger the 2 down like the chemical.
> 
> Nitrous oxide can be used as an oxidizer in a rocket motor


I am not real smart on the chem stuff but isnt Nitrous Oxide NO2


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Sa the one


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Photon
Voltage or EMF
Vector
Nebula
Sabbath
The Cure
Zeppelin
Antimatter
Positron
Electron
Nucleus
Proton
K-shell
Atom
Fission
KVP (Kilovolt Peak)


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

I am gonna go with 

Peacekeeper (Named after the most acurate ICBM built by the US)


----------



## cajun blake (Sep 29, 2006)

here's my plug.


the *DV8* ... as in *deviate*

few lyrics from one of the best kick-asss groups ...*RUSH ... "vital signs"*

_Everybody got mixed feelings
About the function and the form
Everybody got to *deviate*
From the norm_


Strother Archery will truly deviate from the norm :rockhard:

*
RUSH ... Vital Signs from YouTube*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6DtVRm5m9A


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Rattler said:


> I am not real smart on the chem stuff but isnt Nitrous Oxide NO2


Im pretty sure NO2 is Nitrogen dioxide


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

*Diabolo*
*Diabolic*
*K-32*
*S-32*


----------



## dobie07 (Sep 5, 2008)

Strother Caramel

Strother Relapse

Strother Monopoly

Strother Atlantis

Strother Renaissance

Strother Retribution

Strother Conception

Strother Inception

Strother Grandeur

Strother Everest

Strother Pandemic

OR Perhaps use the hurricane scale: Cat1, Cat2, Cat3 Cat 4 Cat 5 maybe even change to K for his wife... Strother Kat IV... etc

Strother Devotion

Strother *Chinchilla*


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Inertia
Synapse
Axon
Vital


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Bow name*

Warpspeed
Saturn 5
Eclipse
Nightmare
Top Fuel
Resolution
No Compromise
Flash
Aurora
Rapid Transit
Dispatcher
Thrust
Dispatch(to take out)
Discharge
Report
heat lightning
Orion
Phantom


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Endeavor


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

strothers striker
strothers viper
revenge
Flatline


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Fearsum or fear-some
rapture
venom
salvation
temptress
tranquil
freedom
freedom force
savior
envy
temptation
vertue
illusion
fracture
stalker
mardar


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Strother Hex


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

XXX

Armageden

Sling Blade

Stealth


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

the Furry
:darkbeer:


----------



## bponb (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bow names*

Incentive

Zenith

Avalanche

Stuka


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Unforgiven


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

Sabre
Nimrod


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Simple....



*Oracle*

Noun: any person/thing believed to indicate future action with infallible authority.

In lamens terms...a Bow that makes a statement!!!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

"*First Light*"

..just like when the sun is coming up while you're on the hunt....

DB


----------



## tenzoxt (Aug 21, 2006)

tenzoxt said:


> The Strother *Prodigy*
> Strother Liger
> Strother Chief
> Strother Ninja
> ...


Strother Finale
Strother Optimus


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Whisper


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*Here is a few for you..*

Switch blade or just blade

cold steel or just steel

Dawn

fire

courage

Honor

Commando

Revolution


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

The beginning


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

red october, eradicater,


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Strother Raptor
Strother Destroyer
Strother Demon
Strother Trinity
Strother Sandman
Strother Stroker
Strother Predator
Strother Nighthawk
Strother "Bow A"


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Pinnacle, Cheetah, Impala, Horizon, Bread n' butter, Break, Guess, After


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Since Kevin likes muscle cars how about.
Stang (mustang) 
Hemi 
Impala
Nova 
SS
R/T
Road Runner
Pheonix
Power train
cobra (shelby)
Boss 429( 1969 mustang)
GSX( buicK)


----------



## dave71 (Jun 15, 2007)

Strothers "CONQUERER"


----------



## Bburg HuntNFish (Mar 4, 2008)

" evilution"


----------



## ponchbuster (Apr 23, 2009)

*Strother*

The Sinister:darkbeer:


----------



## drygulch (Oct 29, 2007)

The Stinger


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Carrera GT


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Creation
Faith.
and of course. ARTEMIS


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ok...Well there are some good one's here but a ton that would be hard to build a marketing campaign around. So with that said he's my suggestions.

The Strother Blaze 
The Strother Fire
The Strother Inferno 
The Strother Wildfire 

Any one of these with the tag line "Stothers Archery, Burning the Competition!"


----------



## Posted Places (Jun 20, 2009)

*My turn!*

Sa-xcelr8


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would go with DEMON. 

If this was the name of the bow, it would just scream I am a mean SOB and watch out for me.


----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

Strother Model A 

Simple and to the point


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Here you go:
Ripper
Clutch
Scorpion
Stro-Bow


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

Kids bow - Wolverine!

First adult bow- Exile

Target bow- Maxim


Good luck you guys!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Triton
Titan
Zuess
Hades
Neptune
Orus
Apollo
Herculas
Hydra


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

Strother Impression
Strother Evolution
Strother Gainer


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*Dude ????*



vhunter said:


> A little more info on artemis: Goddess of the hunt, wild things, and the moon. Protector of the dewy young. She became associated with the moon. Apollo is her twin brother. Artemis is a virgin goddess. Her symbols are the bow, dogs, and deer.



I haven't been on AT since yesterday, got on here and seen your new avatar and reading your name suggestions......WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOU ????

Did you fall down and cut something off yesterday....get something hung in a barbwire fence while crossing through...or what ????

Dude...not right


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

Paragon


definition:

1. A model of excellence or perfection of a kind; a peerless example: a paragon of virtue.
2.
1. An unflawed diamond weighing at least 100 carats.
2. A very large spherical pearl.
3. Printing A type size of 20 points.


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

*coroner
undertaker
lazarus*


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Killeminheels said:


> I still love Aero and SS!  You could even go SS-R it was said before,, or SAR Strother Archery revolution!
> 
> It doesn't matter what you call it.. We just can't wait to shoot it!



AND THERE SHE IS !!!! the old school gang is now complete !!!! Good to see ya girl


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

24-7
Saturday Night Delight
H2O


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's mine, I had many more but had to read the thread and X some out.

Paradox

Redrum

Anthrax

Spartan

Reflection

Exodus

Adaptation

MK(masterkiller)


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Strother SMOKE


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

Nivek-sa
etak-sa


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Strother Vixen


----------



## hossophie (Aug 3, 2007)

how about 
catman
or stroker


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Bow name*

Sizzle
El Grande
Macho
El Rey
Thumper
Spot On
X
XXX
Triple X
Freedom
Sandstorm


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

StingRay

Stampede

Strutter


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

*my vote*

I'm not very creative in name picking myself.....but I do like to fighter plane names....would be a good theme to go with...IMO 

Fast hunting bows get the fighter plane names, give longer ata target bows names like B52 bomber, Spruce Goose, 747, things like that.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Transformer.....

As you step to the line nothing can cloud your mind. Your bow is ready, you are ready. Everything you have practiced for comes down to these last shots...patience, calm, smooth, quiet....you and your bow have transformed into one...an extension of each other....the only thing left is to end the day on the stage with your Strothers Archery Transformer....

Join the team, transform your shot....

The Transformer from Strother Archery. Transform yourself!!!


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

American Dream


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> I'm not very creative in name picking myself.....but I do like to fighter plane names....would be a good theme to go with...IMO
> 
> Fast hunting bows get the fighter plane names, give longer ata target bows names like B52 bomber, Spruce Goose, 747, things like that.


Boring. Whats better than a Greek goddess. Think of the advertising potential. I bet Tressa wouldn't mind modeling as ARTEMIS. Heck I can see a calender in the future.:zip:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> Transformer.....
> 
> As you step to the line nothing can cloud your mind. Your bow is ready, you are ready. Everything you have practiced for comes down to these last shots...patience, calm, smooth, quiet....you and your bow have transformed into one...an extension of each other....the only thing left is to end the day on the stage with your Strothers Archery Transformer....
> 
> ...


Sorry but when I think of tranformer I think of a bow that can break down into some kind of robot.


----------



## swwiff (Oct 9, 2008)

*Possible names.*

Wolverine - Compact and able to fight off a Grizzly.

Phoenix - Rebirth of course.

The Answer.

Momentum.

Strikeforce.

Progression.

Evolution.

Forgiveness.

Smooth Forgiveness.

Pan - Mischief?


----------



## bsnile2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*bows*

Voodoo
One
Eclipse
Carbon
Illusion
Gasser


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

And for the blacked out bows, I'd call that option the Black Crow.

Or Black Pearl


----------



## HOYTLVR (Feb 16, 2007)

the stro


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cajun Ghost or just Ghost


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

vhunter said:


> Sorry but when I think of tranformer I think of a bow that can break down into some kind of robot.


I don't.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Strothers *Storm*


----------



## butch7446 (Aug 7, 2004)

*win a free strother archery bow*

how about the s-31


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Strothers Standmaster


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Strothers F-5 (after tornado fujita scale)


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm feeling Biblical today(a first for me)and two words come to mind.
Resurrection
Redemption
May have a problem fitting these on the limbs though!


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

*how about*

VENISON, 
Frezzer Wrap
Spot on - if it were a target bow


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Bayou or Bayuk-which is Choctaw for the same.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Wareagle


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

*The One*


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

The Messiah


----------



## JRMOUTDOORS (Nov 17, 2008)

Strother Glory


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

rattlinman said:


> I haven't been on AT since yesterday, got on here and seen your new avatar and reading your name suggestions......WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH YOU ????
> 
> Did you fall down and cut something off yesterday....get something hung in a barbwire fence while crossing through...or what ????
> 
> Dude...not right



I'm sorry, but once again, this is worth repeating......where did mr. manly V go ?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Sonic
Soniclight
Demon
Demonic
No Restrictions
Afterburner


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not call it the "JAB" Just Another Bow. Tactical shooters usually refer to their rifles as JAR's Just Another Rifle. Kinda fits if this is gonna be a shooter right? 

Or how About "KATE X" Kill All The Enemy X's for a target bow!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*"HEATSEEKER" from Strother's Archery*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*"K8T Pro34" from Strother's Archery*​
The number behind the PRO would designate the axle to axle such as:

32" A to A = K8T PRO32

36" A to A = K8T PRO36


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Strothers Essex


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

*"WIDOWMAKER" from Strother's Archery*​


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

COMET
X-15 - 1st plane to break the sound barrier.
Light Speed
Mongoose


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

S-768 - 768 mph is the speed of sound.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Crave


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

rattlinman said:


> I'm sorry, but once again, this is worth repeating......where did mr. manly V go ?


You know when I look at one of Kevins bows I see the curves of a beautiful women. I don't want my hands all over some bow with a manly name. I always refer to my bows as her or she.


----------



## tonnanitro (Jul 14, 2008)

depending on IBO.
I think Boss 351 or Mach 1 or cobra or shelby or K.R. or eleanor.

but I am just a ford guy.


----------



## RedWonder (Jan 10, 2003)

Tantric
Pioneer
Seether
Apocalyptica
Yamaha
Klipsch
JET
Nirvana


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

With these tough times,It could have a couple of meanings behind it.
How about the strothers stimulous. :teeth:


----------



## msubu21 (Oct 25, 2005)

*Cadence* by Strother's Archery.

*"Find your rhythm, with the new Cadence, by Strother's Archery"

"Marching to its own beat...introducing the Cadence, by Strother's Archery"

"Whether at the club or in the field....trust your shot to the new Cadence, by Strother's Archery.....Find your Rhythm!"

"The Cadence, by Strother's Archery......March to your own Beat!"*


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Nemesis
Apache
Cherokee
Blackhawk


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Strother's Passion
Strother's Addiction
Strother's Experience
Strother's Knowledge


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

I'll go with some of my fave WWII & Korean War fighting machines

Tempest
Typhoon
Hurricane 
Meteor
Marauder
Mustang
Spitfire
Lightning
Corsair
Devastator
Dauntless
Avenger
Black Widow
Sabre

Also I'll throw out:

Spectre
Banshee
Wraith


LH- 28.5/70 please


----------



## Just 1 More (Feb 9, 2004)

KateStrother1 said:


> We would like your help in naming Bow A . If we pick your bow name, you will win a 2009 Strother Archery bow. So feel free to start the name game and good-luck!


Strothers Silvanus (Roman god of woods and fields)

Strothers Satyrs (Hoofed demigods of woods and fields)

Strothers Thanatos (God of death)

As you can see this would be a trend in names that could be followed with each new bow


----------



## gbarber91 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm going to go with:
Strother AfterShock


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

Korsa


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

See alot of cool names so far but, I sure hope you all STAY AWAY from the Car names please.:darkbeer:


----------



## archer773 (Apr 16, 2005)

*The "HAMMER"*

Dropped the "HAMMER" on that one.

"HAMMER'D " that dude!

Put the "HAMMER" to him!


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

*names*

Heart attack

Resort

Stone Cold

Speed Freak


----------



## Akira4713 (Dec 1, 2008)

Huldra (norse word for forest spirit)
Sylvan or Silvan (medieval derivation of the Latin word for forest or forest spirit)
Phoenix
Chimera
Orion


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Static.
Dynamic


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

*names*

quit storm
The Touch
Guidance


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

*bow name*


----------



## Arky1cam (Jan 3, 2008)

"Reactor"

"K2 Summit"

"Summit K2"

"Crusher"

"Tripwire"

"browtine"

"Meat collector" LOL

"Zephyr"

"Regulator"

"Strategy"

"The Master"

"GT"

"GT-31"

Sorry for any repeats, did not read all of the post.


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

How about strothers archery "The Game"
DNA
X-Factor.


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

beer beer beer good:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## archer0545 (Nov 28, 2004)

Strother Straightedge

Strother Stinger

Strother martin (couldn't resist)

Stother Superbird

Strother Stealth


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

no shortage of ideas here..........is there an individual limit ??


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

meat-seaker
Vulcan
Punisher
Dreadnaught


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Bow name*

Not sure if it is already posted but how about:
Strothers Brother
Strothers Saga


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Strothers "Sensation"
Strothers "Striker" 
"Sable"
"Stallion"


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

rgauvin said:


> meat-seaker
> Vulcan
> Punisher
> *Predator*
> Dreadnaught


already got that one covered...:cheers:


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Strothers Zip.


----------



## pklyph (Apr 5, 2006)

*name*

sorry if any of these are taken as I have not read all the posts...

I am thinking on the line of a signature bow:

John Hancock
impression
trademark


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Ringtail said:


> already got that one covered...:cheers:


I must have missed it. I'll edit my post. thanks


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

rgauvin said:


> damn, I must have missed it. I'll edit my post. thanks


:set1_rolf2: no problem...


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Ringtail said:


> :set1_rolf2: no problem...


???


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

rgauvin said:


> ???


I find humor in odd stuff.....


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

Strothers rip tide.
Strothers Big Game.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

rgauvin said:


> meat-seaker
> 
> Punisher
> Dreadnaught


Got Vulcan covered


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

Ringtail said:


> I find humor in odd stuff.....


fair enough


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Trilogy
Analog
Armageddon
Twister
Cyclopse
Cyclone
Incinerator


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Anyone know how long the contest will run.??


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

This might be a better name for the target bow!


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

no *AERO* Ray ????


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Mist


----------



## Panther3025 (May 2, 2009)

*Name*

Strother Durango+


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Ballistics


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Kinetics


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Ringtail said:


> no *AERO* Ray ????


I got it buried in here somewhere, LOL!! I'm 99.9% sure that they will not be using car names though for good reason.


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Enforcer
Undertaker
Vapor
Devastator


----------



## Panther3025 (May 2, 2009)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I got it buried in here somewhere, LOL!! I'm 99.9% sure that they will not be using car names though for good reason.



Good Point.


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

The Peace Keeper


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

bonehead

racker

wacker

meat packer


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

The informer


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

stealth


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Raptor

concorde

revolution


----------



## kgn (Apr 9, 2005)

Strother Scimitar


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

F-117.... stealth fighter code.. goes with the sr-71


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I got it buried in here somewhere, LOL!! I'm 99.9% sure that they will not be using car names though for good reason.


shame.....you had a whole campaign ready to unlease

j/k brother......:cheers:


----------



## sirRUTSalot (Jul 10, 2008)

SBD-31.5

(Silent but deadly)


----------



## dobie07 (Sep 5, 2008)

Strother "Swagger"

Strother "Three Two"

Strother "Intangible"

Strother "Monsoon"

Strother "Backdraft"

Strother "Fellowship"

Strother "Zen 32"

Strother "Thirty Two"

Strother "Architect"

Strother "Kappa 32"

Strother "Troubadour"


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Ringtail said:


> shame.....you had a whole campaign ready to unlease
> 
> j/k brother......:cheers:


Ya I saw some kid down at the orphanage wearing an Aero shirt.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Nemesis

Archangel

Disputant

The Corival

The Nefarious

The Virtue


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Ya I saw some kid down at the orphanage wearing an Aero shirt.


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## sirRUTSalot (Jul 10, 2008)

Sigma

Alpha

Psi 

Omega 

Or just use the Greek Lettering as the name.

I know i will get one no matter the name, just thought i would contribute to help a pioneer in our sport. Peace


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

vhunter said:


> Ya I saw some kid down at the orphanage wearing an Aero shirt.


He loved it too! What size are ya V? I got a few xtras I'm trying to get rid of. LOL!!


----------



## LIMBHANGER 36 (Aug 2, 2004)

It's a "KEEPER"


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Ringtail said:


> shame.....you had a whole campaign ready to unlease
> 
> j/k brother......:cheers:


I've got a new campaign in the works!:secret:


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> He loved it too! What size are ya V? I got a few xtras I'm trying to get rid of. LOL!!


Just send Tressa all the extra smalls.:zip:


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> I've got a new campaign in the works!:secret:


uh-oh..........



vhunter said:


> Just send Tressa all the extra smalls.:zip:


Tressa --->:moony:<---V

She can make anything look awesome.......:angel4:<---me


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*another name*

Strothers Kobalt (yes I know it's not spelled correctly)
Strothers Scout (leading the way for others)
Apollo
Bar none


----------



## pointer (Apr 14, 2004)

malevolence


----------



## shigsarch1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Fastback

Gremlin

Eleanor 

SS


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

Scepter


----------



## shigsarch1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Legend


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Have 2 new bows

Alpha & Omega


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

"Exciter" by Strother's Archery


----------



## hutchies (Jun 8, 2005)

Alchemy

Alchemist

The Reaper

Bingo


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Strothivarious........speed has a new tune.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

here's another one....The Strother Virus "Get Infected"


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Top gun


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

How about...

DC (Dark Continent)
Sugar
Nyala
Everest
Hill
Capstick
Zero
Schizo
Anchor




Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Challenger


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Encore....WHY???.....Because Kevin is back!!!!!


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

X-Unlimited


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The Strother Riot
The Strother Mob


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

Strike One


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Speed Force 

Nitro Force

X-Addiction

X-hunter


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Strother Crusher
Strother Amendment


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Road Runner

Rocket 

Missile


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The Strother *Experience*....When it comes time to make that shot on a monster buck, Don't hope for luck, instead rely on your "Experience!"


----------



## Hornhunter! (Feb 8, 2004)

FPT

_"Fast Pass Through"_


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Quantum

Platinum

Citation

Pulsation


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Apocalypse




Its the end for the competition


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

How about 1 of these

WASP
YELLOWJACKET
HORNET
HORSEFLY
MOSQUITO
or 
SCORPION


Good luck Kevin & Kate we all can't wait to see you do well


----------



## tparchery (Jun 28, 2004)

Want to add a couple more

DEAMON
DRAGON


----------



## redarrow79 (Jan 21, 2009)

I like....SPHYNX


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

REVALATION






The revealing of whats new in the archery world


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Tundra

Spirit

Hawg or X-Hawg


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The Strother Surge
The Strother Extreme


Kate I have one for the Ladies bow...The Strother Silk. There's nothing smoother then Silk in your hands.


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Tombstone

comet

equator

equinox

*talon*


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Bow name*

Nemisis


----------



## dancingfool (Feb 10, 2009)

How about ":mg:COMPOUND INTEREST":mg:


----------



## coryj (Dec 26, 2006)

Sensation


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Bow Name*

Aurora


----------



## thelefty41 (Aug 1, 2006)

Triton


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

Strother CAMALEON
Strother SHARK
Strother TORO (bull in Spanish )


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Names that mean quick*

Swift 

Fleet 

Xcelleration


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

The Strother Archery Kryptic


----------



## Deanr (Jan 21, 2003)

*Bow name submission*

IRAE -- Latin means "Wrath"

WRATH

SUBLIMATION process of transitioning from a solid directly to a gas

NUCLEAR FISSION

FALLOUT

SHOCK WAVE


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Valkyrie* or *Arjuna* for the Ladies bow


----------



## north slope (Feb 6, 2007)

Puff, Ready, Recharge, Derange, Descend, Divine, Division, Flexure, Flex


----------



## Deanr (Jan 21, 2003)

*Bow name*

Deflation


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

the Terminator


----------



## realmfg (Jun 4, 2005)

Would look nice on riser and Limbs


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

Violator


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> The Strother *Experience*....When it comes time to make that shot on a monster buck, Don't hope for luck, instead rely on your "Experience!"



I forgot to add to this one....with this name it would be easy to shorten it to just EXP


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*royal*

kaiser
mogul
monarch


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

*STOKER*
I'm in!


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Rnd.2

The Constant

Undying

Grim

Leviathan

Midnight Express (blackout color)

Diabolus (I think this is my fav)

Savior


----------



## Spl33n (Oct 18, 2007)

the right name is

MAMMAMIA!


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Stop! Stop!*

Here it is... "The Master"...


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

shaftster


----------



## Oregonbwhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Nemisis (What I believe you have become to most bow manufactures)

FlagShip

Knight Envy (Just incorperating to of your fastest bows names to date)

OBH


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Sheriff

Then the kid's bow can be "The Deputy"


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Rattler said:


> Ray, I have to give you credit...That is AWESOME!!!!!!












Thanks!


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Maiden


----------



## the_fish (May 25, 2009)

The "End All".

Or since I am a Ford fan....

The "300-6" - "289" "302" "351" "429" "460" I dunno how Ford would feel about this but as long as there name was not used I don't think they could say much.


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Strother Jazz


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Alces

Alces is a genus of the cervid family that classifies moose.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Wapiti


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

axe
catalyst


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

Strothers "the Judge"


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

For the Black Model - NIGHT HAWK


----------



## The Equalizer (Oct 25, 2007)

*Strother "RECON" Reconciliation, Squash, STINGER or k.s. STINGER, 

SWAT Killer- LOL, MACHINE, X-Factor, XXX, IROC, GHOST, 

TRINITY or THE TRINITY, The PROMISE, The NATURAL, 

BATTLE, DROID, INTIMIDATOR, MERCURY OR THE PIRANHA .... Hope you like one of these, 

thanks for Contest and best of luck!!!!!*


----------



## Zorg (Jun 25, 2009)

Squall

Wasp

Stinger

Phantom

Black Crown

Eclipse


:hello2: :banana:


----------



## jjbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

Strother Stingray
Strother Nitro
Strother Viper
Strother Spyder


----------



## shot gun (Jun 23, 2009)

Enforcer


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

SOS Sweet ol' Strothers
Black Hole--BH-32
Secretariat--Greatest speedster of all time.
Continental or Trans-Continental--TC-32 For the high poundage going to shoot African big 
game bow.
Exodous
Revelation
Vapor
Thermal
Heat
Blister
Smoke
ATA 32 "Ashes to Ashes" __" brace height.
DTD 34 "Dust to Dust" __" brace height. 
Now that's sweet right there!


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Strother Bloodletter
Strother Striker (Stryker, Strykr, etc.)
Strother Khan (Genghis Khan used superior archery prowess to conquer the largest continuous empire in history)
Strother Venom
Strother Thunder


----------



## southernbowhunt (Sep 20, 2007)

The Strothers "DNA"- only god could build it better

Proton
Atom
Electron


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

One more...

The Grandfather


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

"Strother Saint"


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

michiganchad said:


> Strothers "the Judge"





C-fused said:


> "Strother Saint"


Already suggested.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

DM365



For Death Machine 365 days a year.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

G8r

special fx

gr8r

street sleeper

anml

nml

gr8r ke


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

*bow names*

sinner
top gun
demise
destruction
the strother
journey
ranger
razz


----------



## three5x5s (Mar 8, 2008)

K-HAWK
K-auss


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

:nod: --------> The "HERITAGE" <--------:nod:
A hunting bow with standards and values that need no explanation.​


----------



## mtelknut (Jun 25, 2009)

K8 Slayer


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

SHO, super high output 
cyclone 
dimamondback


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

ToughAntlerTees said:


>


That looks very cool.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

SHO, super high output 
cyclone 
diamondback


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Strothers Archery Bow A*

Nobel, 
Hemi
Conqueror, 
Extreme, or Strothers Extreme... SE
*The Beginning*...
American Eagle
Federal
Super Sport..SS
Shelby
Daytona or Daytona 500

Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

Raptor 
sky hawk


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Bow A*

*Hornet*
*Sting Ray*


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

Strothre Archery Stratos


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Hemi

If you use it, you have to promise to have a bow with a draw length up to 32"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2008)

Styxx

or

use it's IBO speed for name....


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

"Strother Rut"


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Strother Tsunami


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

outlaw

medicine man


----------



## tacdriver (Jan 27, 2006)

Rapture


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

*Already suggested this, but here's a banner...*

Ad...maybe?


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

"Strother Fox"


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

May have already been used but
Viper
Vortex
Cruise
Mach XX
Titan
XXX
Emperor
Centurian
Knight
Maddness
Warrior


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

The Mobster...."Be a part of the gang"


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

radtuck said:


> Ad...maybe?


What does it say? I cannot make it out.


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Strother Infintry


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

The Hinchman


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Flatliner,majician


----------



## jsmbly (Jun 29, 2006)

Maybe Strother Ravenger


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Witch....Voodoo


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> What does it say? I cannot make it out.


I saw that once I posted...do you mean underneath the name? It says: "It'll tingle your nerves"


----------



## GTOJoe (Mar 9, 2009)

*Few More*

F16
F18
Beep Beep
Dual Force
UltraMag


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Raptor!*

Like the velossa ( I know I spelled that wrong) Raptor dinosaur. Small, quick, powerful, and deadly.


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Storm


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Armageddon


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

STROTHERS BIATI >>>> bag it and tag it


----------



## brad471 (Feb 21, 2009)

mach 1


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The "MMX"for 2010.Each year use a correct Roman numeral.


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Pimp "Just Having A Fling"


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Introducing The Strothers Posse....Were Gonna Catch Ya


----------



## rhodeislandhntr (Jul 3, 2006)

one shot


----------



## BigEars (Jun 24, 2004)

Smoke


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

The "Deadly Sin"


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Sweet Demise....Its Tasty


----------



## brad471 (Feb 21, 2009)

mach 1.
contender.


----------



## brad471 (Feb 21, 2009)

t rex.
falcon x


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Ali ..........tough, smooth, and packs a punch


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anybody know who the Greek goddess of hunting was? Let me think. Um I think it was it was it was. "ARTEMIS"


----------



## 188 Inches (Oct 9, 2007)

KateStrother1 said:


> We would like your help in naming Bow A . If we pick your bow name, you will win a 2009 Strother Archery bow. So feel free to start the name game and good-luck!


The Strother Satori. Satori translates into a flash of sudden awareness. To perceive the world of archery and bowhutng in an entirely new and complete way. 

This is the symbol for Satori. 오

I'm sure the moment they shoot the bow the person is just gonna shake their head and say "Oh yeah" with flash of sudden awareness of what they just experienced. :darkbeer:


----------



## CaseyCrawley (Feb 2, 2009)

Strother Burner, Strother DFA (death from above), Strother Alliance, Strother SSA Pro (silence, speed, accuracy)


----------



## i HateBobBarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Pinnacle
Prodigy
Savage
Superfly
Flatliner
Saint
Sultan
Hammer


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Pandemic.....Its Just Sick.....


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

The Strothers Legend


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Strother Sabercat
Strother Destroyer
Strother Blaze
Strother Storm
Strother VooDoo 
Srother Deja Vu
Strother seeker
Strother epiphany
Strother Razor
Strother Fury
Strother Wolverine
Strother Undertaker
Strother Stinger
Strother Raider
*Strother Brother from another Mother*


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

LIMBHANGER 36 said:


> It's a "KEEPER"


Sorry I don't like that one.......... Just kidding buddy.....:darkbeer:


----------



## wvbowhntr (Feb 1, 2003)

*...more*

galaxie
DEUCE


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Warp Factor 31

Omega (Strother Omega Bow or S O B)

Slice

Reaper


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers 440


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Gang Banger


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Street Legal


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

rapid assault

Voodoo this configuration of Kevins has long cast a spell over archers everywhere and goes with kevins southern roots.


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Nightmare....Our Dream Is Your Nightmare


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

The bow shall be known by one name and one name only...

Strother Megatron...

or..... Strother X-Type, S-Type, (insert letter here) Type...


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

swift 
sa 31.5


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Strother p51
Strother mustang
Strother War Hammer
Strother Dagger
Strother Counterstrike
Strother Phantom
Strother Shadow


----------



## BSLugnut (Dec 31, 2006)

How about:

Vapor
Vapor Trail
Sub Sonic 
Super Sonic
Sound Barrier
Stinger


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Bayou ; Hammer ; Axe ; Temptress ; Medicine Man ; Smoker ; RoughRider; Kiss of Death.......Good Luck Kevin!


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

One more in honor of John Wayne.....The Shootist


----------



## rugerman74 (Oct 6, 2007)

Solitaire......ALONE AT THE TOP!!!


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

neer EVERY word is taken, i wonder when they will have enough to choose from:mg:


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Sensation


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

how about the thirty-one 5 or
ssm strother short magnum
the magnum


----------



## eliteFREAK (Jul 18, 2007)

*now introducing*

THE BAD SEED by STROTHERS ARCHERY


----------



## kydirtbag (Sep 5, 2007)

*Titan
Tyrant
Spartan
Enigma*
*Entourage*
*Creed*--("belief" that it's the best-"precept" of better things to come-teaching others who is best)


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Stallion....Fast and Elegant


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

Independence, Nebulus, Absolute Zero, Apogee, Rogue
Kaylee (my daughter)


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Stampede.....Rollin Through


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

*not sure if these are up yet?*

*Tap Out*
or
*Submission*


----------



## vonhogslayer (Apr 16, 2009)

chaos


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Strothers Burner


----------



## x-finder (Apr 1, 2006)

x-finder said:


> The Strother "X-Finder" or Vanish X1:cheers:


Here they are.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

"Strother Bounty Hunter"


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

*I have it*

*legend*


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

*bow*

kool kat.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Some of the best names thus far have came from TAT


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

ToughAntlerTees said:


> Some of the best names thus far have came from TAT


Some of the best but not the best.:darkbeer:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Speed bow:
Sweet speed ....SS for short
Full throttle

Hunting Bow:
Broadside


----------



## tgonzales2376 (Jun 13, 2009)

*winner*

Strothers Envy


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Strother Domin8tor
Strother addiction
Strother Armegeddon
*STROTHER DROPTINE!!!!
*


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Come On guys You all know my ....SS-R will Reign!!


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

GS 455 Fast and elegant... Raw Power with out sacrificing comfort. Everyone had a SS but only a select few had a Grand Sport.


----------



## i HateBobBarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Soltero
Inferno


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Another just in case you all want to namke it after something.

Strother V-Max

V-max is the most powerful production motorcycle in the cruiser class: best of both worlds. Comfortable, smooth, effortless ride with lot's of speed and power to go with it.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

The highest level or degree that can be attained= Summit


----------



## Crimbo (Feb 22, 2007)

*Going with the military theme:*

Strike Fighter
Afterburner
Javelin
Siren
Scorpion
Tomahawk
Archangel
Vigilante
Trident
Peregrine
Sidewinder


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

"Strother Antidote"


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Ok.. lets try this one...*



Reich said:


> Here it is... "The Master"...


"Master I"


Dang I'm goooood!!


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

"Strother Vampire"


----------



## badfaulkner (Jan 6, 2009)

The Azz Kicker from Strother Archery...the perfect bow for our pansy, PC age. For hunters who don't give a rat's @zz.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

C-fused said:


> "Strother Antidote"


Hmm, pretty good.


"Antidote-the cure for the common bow"

"Got buck fever? We have the Antidote"

Good luck, thats a good one!(ps-K&K Strother, please ignore this and pick one of mine, lol)


----------



## tester84 (Dec 13, 2008)

Triumph
Stinger
Terminator
Godzilla
King Kong
Anaconda
Viper
Cobra
Stealth
Ranger
Triton
Panther
Bobcat
Gorilla
Soaring Eagle
Magnum
Superman
Spider
Black Widow
BigFoot
Stallion
Adventure
Glider
Gremlin
Eliminator
Exterminator
Dagger
Goblin
Vampire
Taz
Devil
Fearless


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Hattori Hanzō


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

*Strother Inspiration*

Strother Influence... what the competition will look like in a year.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Wasp
Mantis


----------



## jbuttolph (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bully*


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Strothers *"Black Rain"* Let the Blood Pour
Strothers *"Enforcer"* Feelin Lucky?
Strothers *"The Dealer"* Always a Good Hand


----------



## fostd (Dec 11, 2006)

*Bow name*

Spartan


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*going with fighterplane idea*

well to continue with the fighterjet idea how about the A10 ( warthog ), or Harrier, or maybe the predator or drone


----------



## solisj15 (Jun 26, 2009)

Strother 3-sixty
360

Strother Potion

Strother Fuerza(strentgh)

Strother Suave(smooth)

Strother Splash


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Strother Eulogy


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

*Strother ogz*

as in oh geez that's fast


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Omg

hs


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

*the one*


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Pro "Take the biggest game, hunt with a Pro"


----------



## JOSEPH1 (Jun 30, 2006)

raptor
lightning
hornet
mustang
phantom
saber
rapier


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Strother Pristine! Pristine says it all. Its definition is fresh and UNTOUCHED! That is what Kevins' designs are,fresh and untouched.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

Wedge 
Vortex
Wraith
Tenacity
Noble
Revenge
Marshal


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strother my day


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strother 12 gauge


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strother 2kk


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strother jaguar


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strother pro k 1


----------



## applearcher (Mar 30, 2005)

kats34, ks34, whisper, whisper31, hawkeye, strotherizer, lightspeed, 
lighting31, driver, zipper32


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Burner
Stormbringer
Storm
Aftermath


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strothers seattle slew


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strothers secretariate


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump for TAT


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strothers citation


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strothers man o'war


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strothers virtue


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Strothers Solstice


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Strothers Silence


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*?*

The Equinox


----------



## ylee1 (Feb 24, 2005)

K8,or Katie


----------



## CYRIL (Dec 3, 2008)

Gambler
666
13


----------



## solisj15 (Jun 26, 2009)

The Strother *Ultimate*!!!


----------



## MuyGrande (Jan 11, 2006)

Booner


----------



## lakeinX2 (May 22, 2008)

How about KSA-31


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strothers motor speedway


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strother triumph


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

strother trophy


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

STROTHER OP (optimum performance)


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Freedom , Fanatic

Glory, rebel

Executioner , Superstition

Martyr , Hero

King , Swift 

Infuse, Strength

Warrior , Eternal

Swarm , Liberator

Eternal , Inflict

Adventure

Handler

Agent

Aggressor

Animal

Patriarch

Archangel


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Fighter, Mercenary, Solder of furtune, 

Operator,

Stampede,

Vanquish,

Veteran,

Interceptor,

Night Stalker, ( If its a black bow)


White out ( if the bow has a white rizer)


Ascend


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Iron Horse :darkbeer:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

jabronifyer

seriously though 

typhoon F10 the strongest a pacific storm can reach.
cyclone
generator
TDG that damn good
mistress


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Epoch (epoch-the beginning of a new period marked by radical changes and new developments)


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Rehab "It's an Addiction"

Strother Revival "Join the Revival"

Strother Zen "Get Enlightened"

Strother Sensei

Strother Incarnation

Strother Offspring


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

Segway.


Unison



Rage


Launcher


Missile


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

Im not going through ninteen pages so how about "GAME OVER"


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

how about "revelation" the beginning of the end,of all the competition that is


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Elite XXX

Because we all know she will be so sexy


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

Elite GZX
Elite ZGX
Elite XZG

Elite's ROCKET


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Z-Rocket said:


> Elite GZX
> Elite ZGX
> Elite XZG
> 
> Elite's ROCKET


I am pretty sure you wont find Elite as a name on the limbs LOL.


----------



## djsasa (Jan 20, 2006)

Good Spirit

The Beginning

Ghost

and my favorite :

*1st*


----------



## jdduffy (Sep 19, 2006)

for the long ata the "PEERLESS"


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Union 
Or 
Strother Unity


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Strother Orbit


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Mercinary

Flex

Search

Octagon

Free

Megatron


----------



## ELECTRO (Jun 13, 2005)

Litning, Lightning 

You see the lightning before you hear the thunder.


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Gt350Hz
AARCuda
Duster SS
ENVY SS


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Strother Pheonix
Strother Promise
Strother Redemption


----------



## cornbread542 (Aug 4, 2005)

MOAB (Mother of All Bows)


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

The Retreiver


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Gravity

Strother Vega

Strother Polaris(north star)

Strother Luna(latin for moon)

Strother Cognition


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

*Strother StillHunter
Strother Spot n Stalk*


----------



## 10ptkicker (Mar 19, 2008)

I think Strother Salvation would be good if no one else posted it yet

mike


----------



## bridger (Apr 12, 2006)

*Xit*

how about XIT


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Strother Apogee (farthest point from Earth during orbit of the moon, or highest point; climax)

Strother Perigee (opposite of apogee)

Strother Harmony

Strother Venture

Strother Precedent "There is a new standard in excellece, the Strother Precedent"

Strother Advocate


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Strothers "Spirit"


----------



## masterchef (Aug 6, 2007)

*bow name*

The initiator or "one"


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

velocity


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

Wheww! Kevin and Kate Strother got some serious reading to do:mg:

I wonder when this will cease halt; I'm like a kid on Christmas eve:darkbeer:


----------



## dave71 (Jun 15, 2007)

Strother's "BOLT THROWER"


----------



## mchildress (Jan 27, 2008)

Powerstroke

Challenger

Thunderbird


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Bow name*

The concorde


----------



## skeeter5 (Jan 24, 2006)

Strother's "INSATIABLE" Cuz Kevin's brain is never satisfied!!!!!! Awesome work Kevin....... Keep it up.

Skeeter5


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Centurion
Gladiator


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Passion...for the girls bow

Stamina...the capability of sustaining prolonged stressful effort


----------



## rkeyhunter (Dec 4, 2007)

strother "Afterburner"


----------



## whiskeybent (Jan 3, 2007)

how about the bs bow


----------



## GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

How about TORINO as in GRAND TOURINO....I know Kevin loves the HP.....


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

Enigma


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Lexus
A-12
YF-12
Bugati
Black out version "BlackBird"
Zenith


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I haven't seen the bow in question, but if it has parallel limbs:

Strother Parallel Universe
Strother Parallel Dimension
Strother Parallel Reality
Strother Parallel Revolution


----------



## elkchaser503 (Aug 26, 2007)

Strothers Salvation....


----------



## thuffman (Apr 16, 2007)

The Beast


----------



## HORSEMOVER (Jan 8, 2009)

Strother Reincarnation


----------



## DirtyBirdShot (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll play....


KS Fire Flight 31

KS Thriller (why not)

El Cazador (the hunter)

Jagermeister (master hunter)

Flatliner (not sure if this name is trademarked....but I saw it on a bow when I was a kid and never forgot it.)


----------



## StrotherArchery (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone, we are going to put an end to it. Anyone before this post will be entered in the contest...Good luck!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

So when are you going to pick ARTEMIS, I mean the winner.:wink:


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

*nice*

Good idea on the contest. Thanks.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Here you go*

The "Innovator" sweet simple and to the point. It says it all with the innovation, creativity that you guys put into the bow.


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

The Cult


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

*Name game*

#1 Horizon
#2 P&Y special
#3 Diablo
#4 CRL ( Carbon Rocket Launcher)
#5 Silver valley special


Send me my bow, winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Here's another*

"The Wolverine" 

They are clever, always on the move, and is always trying different ways to get the job done.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

The Strothers"Holeshot"


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

The contest is over guys.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Silent Death


----------



## DirtyBirdShot (Apr 17, 2009)

Otter5 said:


> Good idea on the contest. Thanks.


X2...Thanks again.


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Bow Name*

1. Spot On

2. Lazer Tagged


----------



## rackmasterlgw (Mar 16, 2007)

*Bow name*

Missed the deadline,good luck guys.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Strother Stroker
Strother Syntech
Strother SS


----------



## b_vanfossen (Dec 5, 2008)

StrotherArchery said:


> Thanks everyone, we are going to put an end to it. Anyone before this post will be entered in the contest...Good luck!


will the wiener- I mean winner, be notified here? or will you pm them?

thanks


----------



## switchbackmat (Feb 2, 2007)

Hemi

gasser

ratrod

willies

red line


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

bored and stroked


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Lineage

Legacy


----------



## michiganchad (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks for the contest!!!Good luck in all you do.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

aw man! it's over...
I thought about the name "*thriller*" last night after hearing about M. Jacksons death. Looks like DirtyBirdShot got it in just under the wire. That would be my pick. Good luck DBS!...

orlybow


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Kamakaze
DropPoint
MeatRocket
Control X
StingShot


thanks for the opportunity,
Michael Fuqua
DropPointOutdoors


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Dangitt, entered to late


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

SOO,name for bow "A"?? what is it..??????????


----------



## A.C. Slater (Jun 26, 2009)

nvm


----------



## proruf (Apr 8, 2009)

the FRICTION


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Name of bow*

Strother Rage would be a good name :wink::smile::blob1::band::clap::user::wav::guitarist2::dancing::banana::music1::dj::jam::RockOn::77:epsi::flame:


----------



## proruf (Apr 8, 2009)

pure friction ,true friction ,the goliath,the pulse, the addiction


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*Dale Earnhardt ....*

Intimidator :darkbeer:


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

introducing the strothers reaper dropeing them one at a time


----------



## RamRock (May 22, 2008)

Contest Has Been Over , see post 769


----------



## proruf (Apr 8, 2009)

the crippler,


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

Contest over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Kevin, Kate, and the rest of the Strother Crew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*I know, I know, it's already over...*

But wouldn't the Strother Conspiracy be a great name?


----------



## dei (Feb 10, 2006)

*strothers*

kavalier


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

Pegasus...

Strength of a horse with wings of an eagle (fast and powerful), sounds like a good combo in a bow.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sadie

Hoss


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

*money*


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

STROTHERS RELIEF :darkbeer: I'm a 30" draw b.t.w.


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

the one ,whisper ,universe ,strothers precision,sp1,cobra ,xhunter ,tactical,maxus,snakebite,sub sonic,


----------



## christopher5200 (Feb 23, 2009)

*bow names*

absolute, armagedon, lightning, thunder, riptide, teardrop.


----------



## DirtyBirdShot (Apr 17, 2009)

orlybow said:


> aw man! it's over...
> I thought about the name "*thriller*" last night after hearing about M. Jacksons death. Looks like DirtyBirdShot got it in just under the wire. That would be my pick. Good luck DBS!...
> 
> orlybow


Thanks for the vote orlybow...my eyes almost popped out of my head this morning. 

Check out the Web Hunt for the Alien X giveaway. That one is tough, but is a cool contest.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

The Transformer 

Catch phrase "Transforming archery as we know it"


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

How about Strother Archery "Game Over"
as in post 769...


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## MI_Archer (Mar 6, 2009)

strother Stinger, strother Stabber


----------



## SW1WoodDE (Aug 10, 2004)

The Blaze
Catapault
projectile
Venom


----------



## mikeout10 (May 19, 2009)

*bow name*

I think the name SCREAMIN DEMON would be a great bow name!


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

How about d.r.t. Dead right there. Good hunting.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Ks1


----------



## nativepride (Sep 22, 2007)

redemption or the quickening for kevins need for speed.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

The Contest is OVER


----------



## Chenry (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm sure it will be a "SENSATION"!


----------



## sfio7 (Jan 27, 2006)

*cool contest*

slayer


----------



## bowhunteridaho2 (Feb 10, 2009)

The Strother Solution


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Accelsior
Pinnacle
Zuess
Iccarus
Marlin
Instigator
Bane


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

The Liberator


----------



## labdad (Jun 18, 2006)

Did anyone say when the winner will be chosen?


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

I like the classics:

Corvette

Boss

Mustang

Blitz

Highlander


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

cupids revenge!


----------



## guanche (Apr 22, 2007)

MATADOR


----------



## bdgerfn20 (Feb 24, 2009)

Strother STUD


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

The contest is already over guys.


----------



## slink (Jan 2, 2004)

TRIUMPH
or
PRODIGY


Thanks,

Slink


----------



## KateStrother1 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Game Over*

Thank you so much for giving us so many wonderful names to choose from. We will be picking the winner within the next 48 hours! It could be you, good luck to all!! 

Kate


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

You might want to lock the thread if the contest is over as there are bunch of posts to sift through to find out that the contest is ended.


----------



## Masterkiller (Dec 23, 2008)

KateStrother1 said:


> Thank you so much for giving us so many wonderful names to choose from. We will be picking the winner within the next 48 hours! It could be you, good luck to all!!
> 
> Kate


:cheer2:


----------

